# صور اكبر لودر شوف الاجانب وصلوا وحنا مكانك سر



## ابودارين (28 يونيو 2009)

ايه العمل ياعرب هنعمل ايه عشان نوصل


----------



## محمد الليثي ع (28 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير أريد أن آستعين بمشورتكم جائتني فرصتين في وقت واحد إحداهما لشركة بن لادن للصيانة والتشغيل والأخرى لمكتب سعود كونسولت الاستشاري وكلاهما في مجال التكييف و أنا محتار جدا كيف أفاضل بينهما مع العلم أنني بدأت كمهندس صيانة لمدة ثلاث سنوات ثم عملت مقاولا ً لمدة سنتين بالله لو أي شخص منكم عنده أي معلومات عن الشركتين وطبيعة العمل بهما أكون شاكر له 
*​


----------



## Hydra (28 يونيو 2009)

اخي كريم , المشكلة ليست بقدراتنا , المشكلة ان الغرب يبذل اقصى ما ما بوسعه كي لا يجعلنا نتقدم . نحن العرب نملك من القدرة ما لا يملكها غيرنا , لكن هيفى وهبي ونانسي عجرم وغيرهم من السموم الي ابتكرها الغرب , تنهش في عقول شبابنا.


----------



## حيدر الملاح (28 يونيو 2009)

والله احنا العرب ضلينا بس نمجد اجدادنا وماكملنا مسيرتهم على عكس الغرب اللي اهتموا بالعملوا اجدانا وطورنا وسبقونا


----------



## fmharfoush (28 يونيو 2009)

THaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصور.............


----------



## العبدالله (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصور.............


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (6 مارس 2010)

صور هايلة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مارس 2010)

الصور جميله الف شكر0000000000000000


----------



## محمود مشيمش (2 مايو 2010)

شاكر لك ع الصور ياابو دارين ولاكن اضف الي زميلي السابق بان العرب لديهم من القدره والقوه والعزيمه ما ليست في اي مكان ولكن السؤال (كيف يمكن استخدامها في ظل الظروف التي تعاني منها المنطقه العربيه من احتلال ونزاعات سياسيه بينهم البعض وطوائف عربيه تعادي بعضها علي ماذا...... والسبب من الاقوي منهم ومن يمتلك زمام الامور )ولكن اخي كلمه اخيره اقولها لله ( لا ترتقي الامم الا بالتعليم الجيد وان كان الحكم فاسد في اي مكان )


----------

